# New Dream Bike



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I absolutely love my Domane, but I want a new Madone SLR 6 so freaking bad!

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/07/2019-trek-madone-slr-project-one-icon/

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...slr/madone-slr-6-disc/p/24123/?colorCode=grey


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

To each their own... I thought the Domane I test rode last summer was superb but if I had to get a Trek I'd go for an Emonda.

I get why, but the Madone reminds me of an F-117 stealth attack aircraft.

Still waiting for the Ademon to come out


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

You better be fast if you roll up next to me on that thing.
Cause I'm gonna wanna race.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

rideit said:


> You better be fast if you roll up next to me on that thing.
> Cause I'm gonna wanna race.


Yeah, this thing screams speed and racing lol. I have been doing a lot of mixed terrain riding as of late (hence the Domane) and I really love it. It's extremely enjoyable. Given that I enjoy it so much, I have been thinking pure gravel bike for gravel races, but this thing has me wanting an aero speed machine. I am not sure I really want to jump back into crits (risks seem to outweigh the rewards at this stage of my life and who would want to crash a bike like that anyway), but maybe I could hook up with more fast group rides or add in some TTs with it??? I am searching hard for a justification and plan for this bike here, so feel free to help a dude out!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I could always put knobbier 33mm CX/gravel tires on my Domane and use that as my fire road and gravel bike and use the Madone as my pure all around road speed machine or something like that. I just hate having a bike laying around that I never really ride. I already have an extra 2016 Ridley Fenix AL that I keep on the trainer.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The only justification you need is n+1!


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Which 2019 Madone with disc brakes has UDi2?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dry Side said:


> Which 2019 Madone with disc brakes has UDi2?


Not sure, but they are all up on the website. 
Right now, my plan is to trade in my Domane for the SLR 6 sometime later this year and then add a steel or Ti gravel bike to compliment the Madone. 

More:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

https://youtu.be/_H2kJb7rIiM


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> The only justification you need is n+1!


True, lol!


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you'd rather have this...

BMC TimeMachine Road 01 

https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/bmc-timemachine-road-01-details-specs-prices-52545/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Finx said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd rather have this...
> 
> BMC TimeMachine Road 01
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/bmc-timemachine-road-01-details-specs-prices-52545/


I really like both the BMC and the new Specialized Venge, but after owning a Domane, I would go with the Madone over them. I really like Isospeed, what you get for the price, the look, and how Trek bikes fit my body.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I really like both the BMC and the new Specialized Venge, but after owning a Domane, I would go with the Madone over them. I really like Isospeed, what you get for the price, the look, and how Trek bikes fit my body.


Orbea has released a similar model as well and it is significantly cheaper than the rest. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/product-news/now-orbea-orca-aero-gets-disc-brake-option-385665


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Dry Side said:


> Which 2019 Madone with disc brakes has UDi2?


There isn't one yet. The SLR 8 is mechanical Ultegra w/ disc brakes. The SLR 9 Disc is Dura Ace Di2.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Dry Side said:


> Which 2019 Madone with disc brakes has UDi2?


I see an SLR 7 Disc on the dealer site through Project One, but nowhere else. $8499


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

> I see an SLR 7 Disc on the dealer site through Project One, but nowhere else. $8499


I am not seeing that model available in the United States. UDi2 should be offered on a non P1 Madone. It seems to be on the Emonda and Domane.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Dry Side said:


> I am not seeing that model available in the United States. UDi2 should be offered on a non P1 Madone. It seems to be on the Emonda and Domane.


Agreed that there should be a non P1 Madone SLR 7 disc. The Emonda and Domane are SL 7 disc, not SLR. I can however order the P1 right now with a lead tme of 21 days.


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

A buddy of mine just bought this exact bike. He's been riding a Domane and we ride a lot together. His new Madone is FAST! I'm sure he's faster because it's a new bike and mental ego kicks in, but in-person experience and Strava don't lie.

For an aero bike and having disc, it's light and very nimble. In person the bike is super sleek and looks as good as it performs. I was surprised the wheels are not true carbon aero. They have a carbon hoop with a carbon shroud.

All in all, it's a cool bike with a matching price tag so it better be the bees knees haha.


----------

